# Beaver Creek smallies



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Fished Beaver Creek yesterday before we went to the Rogers equipment auction. Caught 3 smallmouth @ the bridge in the main State Park area and 2 more @ the "lookout" downstream. Got one nice sauger at the lookout pool also, about 14". Biggest smallie was 13". Water was high but clear and cold. I heard the sauger and walleye were biting, but not yesterday. 1/32 oz. Roadrunner white/chartreuse marabou. Thought the wipers might be running to, must be a little early? LOTS of boats and motors at the auction!


----------



## ohbassman (Mar 19, 2009)

man, i used to walk beaver creek in the summer when i lived in liverpool. we'd get in at the state park and walk almost to gretchin's lock. we always caught a few smallies, nothing real big but it was a blast......good times


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

is there any state parks that run near beaver creek? i want to go fish there. i am in love with the smallmouth bass


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

Cast.... 

Beaver Creek State Park.
Look it up on the ODNR website.
Plenty of info and maps


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice catch. I wish I could get out to Beaver Creek more. I go there once a year on Father's Day(A gift to myself). Never did as well on smallies as I hoped. The ODNR site really hypes Beaver Creek for smallies, but I guess you gotta know where the good spots are. Never caught any over 12". 

One year I got a hole stringer of catfish. I kept 5 channel cats around 2 lbs each and one flathead cat around 7 lbs! All caught on ultralite rod with 4lb test! Caught some sauger too, but none big enough to keep. 

Does Beaver Creek get a run of white bass? If so, are they in there now?


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

bdawg said:


> Nice catch. I wish I could get out to Beaver Creek more. I go there once a year on Father's Day(A gift to myself). Never did as well on smallies as I hoped. The ODNR site really hypes Beaver Creek for smallies, but I guess you gotta know where the good spots are. Never caught any over 12".
> 
> One year I got a hole stringer of catfish. I kept 5 channel cats around 2 lbs each and one flathead cat around 7 lbs! All caught on ultralite rod with 4lb test! Caught some sauger too, but none big enough to keep.
> 
> Does Beaver Creek get a run of white bass? If so, are they in there now?


It actually gets white bass and wiper (stripped bass, white bass hybrid) runs, very soon.. When we went I thought they should have been there. They run up from the Ohio river, just like the sauger and walleye. We used to get loads of them usually in Fredrickstown, but there is no more parking down there, but we caught plenty @ the Park and the lookout pool. We even caught rainbows in Fredrickstown. Fun catching those cats, huh? Especially w/light lines. Be advised on eating anything from the creek, still traces of Myrex poison in the river bed. The smallmouth population is improving, 30 years ago it was full but the poison leeching in had a detrimental affect on all species from Lisbon downstream.


----------



## benpecc1 (Sep 2, 2008)

im going out to Grimms Bridge verrrry early friday morning, hope to get out and walking through the woods about a half hour before sunset. crappie wacka, have you heard anything lately about the white bass run? I have actually never caught a white bass or wiper out there, just plenty of smallies, saugers and catfish...do you think there might be some all the way back behind grimms bridge?


----------



## slik (Oct 5, 2008)

what kind of boats at Rogers? I work Tuesdays but would like to go if there is anything good


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

benpecc1 said:


> im going out to Grimms Bridge verrrry early friday morning, hope to get out and walking through the woods about a half hour before sunset. crappie wacka, have you heard anything lately about the white bass run? I have actually never caught a white bass or wiper out there, just plenty of smallies, saugers and catfish...do you think there might be some all the way back behind grimms bridge?


Have not been or heard about if the bass are moving up yet. It's hard to get reports from Beaver, unless you're there. Usually if you do hear a report it's too late, ya know? I'm drawing a blank on Grimms Bridge, I know I have been there, but can't get a mental picture of it's location. That's the bridge right in the main Park on Echo Dell road , right?? If that's the bridge, than yes I caught numerous whites and wipers under the bridge, and upstream at the pump house.http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/2/parkmaps/beavercreekparkmap.pdf


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

slik said:


> what kind of boats at Rogers? I work Tuesdays but would like to go if there is anything good


What kind would you like???? I am shock it took this long for someone to respond to that comment I made! I seen junk and I seen nice boats and motors. I'm not talking 09 Lunds or anything. But they had some nice 14 ft'ers. Some w/trailers some on the ground. I bid on a Coleman Crawdad, older one, but decent shape, but I was outbid at $90.00. Just depends on what's nice or what you're looking for. It's worth the trip, if you wanted something....unless it's like an 09 30ft. Baha Cruiser. The auction is every FIRST TUESDAY of the month. Misc. starts @ 1pm and you could be there past 1 am if you wanted. LOTS OF STUFF!!! It's called the farm equipment auction, if you are not familiar with it.http://www.rogersohio.com/


----------



## bigben12 (Apr 22, 2009)

So I understand, were you outbid by $90.00 right, or the boat sold for $90.00 which doesn't make much sense to me. Is there usually a nice selection of boats or hit or miss. How far of a drive from the Akron area? I am looking for an affordable boat myself, I don't get out as often as I would like and don't want to spend a whole lot of $.

Thanks


----------



## iamjaguarpaw (May 10, 2009)

not sure if this is ok, but i use auctionzip.com. i used to sell on ebay for a living, and that site made me lots of money. search area is mited to 20 miles of the chosen zip, but you can check as many as you like.

i was down @ lbc last weekend , i dont think anything was making runs.

-j


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

benpecc-
Oh yes they are down there by Grimms and Fredricktown too. Haven't seen any yet though.


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

bigben12, It sold for $90.00, I was outbid by $40, I didn't need it but I figured I'd bid to $50. Lots of different boats mostly 12-14' semi v's and jon type boats. Lots were just pulled from storage... from a barn from about 1976. Nice boats but need tlc. A few are close to show room, but obviously go higher. Lots of boat motors. I'm telling you, if you never been to a Rogers first Tuesday of the month auction it's worth the trip, if you enjoy that type of atmosphere. Everything from used motor oil to combines, pool equipment, hunting, fishing, trapping, cars, rv's, wood, lumber, windows, doors, siding, etc....ANYTHING AND EVERYTHING. It's amazing.


----------



## benpecc1 (Sep 2, 2008)

I nailed some smallies and saugeye today at beaver creek. Best day i've ever had there. Ran in to some carp too, those gave me a good fight on my 4lb test. Adjusted the drag, it was a good time.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

i've fished the creek my entire life from nearly one end to the other and have never seen a white bass or hybrid 'run' i have caught a few here and there but thats about all.

i am however seeing more and more sauger in the holes i normally fish

smallmouth fishing right now has been awesome, the holes i fish on private stretches give up atleast a 17'' or better fish each time out.


----------



## bigben12 (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks Crappie, I will check it out when I get a chance. Sounds like they may have a few things I will be interested in.


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Procraftboats21 said:


> i've fished the creek my entire life from nearly one end to the other and have never seen a white bass or hybrid 'run' i have caught a few here and there but thats about all.
> 
> i am however seeing more and more sauger in the holes i normally fish
> 
> smallmouth fishing right now has been awesome, the holes i fish on private stretches give up atleast a 17'' or better fish each time out.


Now being only 42 years old, I have fished Beaver since I was 4, and I am here to tell you that the wipers "run" the creek. If you doubt me ask the rangers. It does depend on the rain fall, naturally. My father, brother and I have seen some pools lighted up with the shimmers of wipers, usually at the Fredrickstown old canoe livery hole. But we have caught many in the pools right at the lookout, the base of Ware rd. and in the main park. We used to float from Elkton down to Fredrickstown monthly from April to September. I even floated it deer hunting during shotgun season and caught smallmouth, only in the public areas!! The smallmouth surely have gotten better.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Metz where are you? you're the naturalist down there, wiper run? 

base of ware rd. has some nice holes but the best are those right before the state line.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

big ben, rogers is south of youngstown, about a half hour or so. straight down rt. 7.


----------

